# Sundown Friday night?



## Greg (Feb 14, 2008)

Not a definite, but I'm thinking about, but only if they get the N'E lights fixed. Anyone else interested?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Not a definite, but I'm thinking about, but only if they get the N'E lights fixed. Anyone else interested?



If they get the lights fixed I would be in.  I was thinking Monday day but it will be easier to sell a Fri/Wed to the wife than a Mon/Wed.  Weather for Monday looks crummy too.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 14, 2008)

Ugh, I just realized I'm in NYC for work tomorrow.  On top of that I have dinner plans at Shula's Steakhouse.  The good thing is that dinner is on my friend!  If the plans fall through I should be able to make it tomorrow night.


----------



## severine (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll be scanning... though the Fri night supervisor generally puts me on lifts 3 or 4 so it's likely I won't see you.


----------



## MrMagic (Feb 14, 2008)

greg what time are you thinking of heading over?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 14, 2008)

officially out.  at least i'm getting a free steak from shula's out of it.  sunday or monday anyone?


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2008)

MrMagic said:


> greg what time are you thinking of heading over?



7-ish?


----------



## MrMagic (Feb 14, 2008)

i was going to shoot over after work in the afternoon,  to get whats left of the warm weather, before the sun goes down, but ill know more tomarrow


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2008)

44*F and some light rain possible today. Then temps falling into the teens? The bumps are going to rock! Rock hard, that is... :roll:


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 15, 2008)

What's the deal with the lights?


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> What's the deal with the lights?



No word yet. That will make it or break it for me tonight.


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2008)

*Nor'easter has been groomed*



Greg said:


> No word yet. That will make it or break it for me tonight.



Or the fact that Nor'easter has been fully groomed might break it for me. :evil:

I just called the Welcome Center to see if they had a status on the lights. Stacy didn't know yet, but indicated they fully groomed Nor'easter. Ack! :-x

The snow report confirms, as did the snowphone. No mention of bumps on Nor'easter. What they hell am I going to do now...? :???:

We need to pray for Temptor bumps soon...


----------



## severine (Feb 15, 2008)

There's always the Ex bumps....

It's not likely, but I'm going to try to get out of work early tonight.  I really need to get on my skis.


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2008)

severine said:


> There's always the Ex bumps....
> 
> It's not likely, but I'm going to try to get out of work early tonight.  I really need to get on my skis.



Thanks Carrie, but Exhibition really hasn't been doing it for me lately. We need to pray Temptor gets seeded soon.

I'm still thinking about going. I'll probably break out the Volkls are rip some arcs on Gunny. uke:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Thanks Carrie, but Exhibition really hasn't been doing it for me lately. We need to pray Temptor gets seeded soon.
> 
> I'm still thinking about going. I'll probably break out the Volkls are rip some arcs on Gunny. uke:




I'm gonna go shop for a new softball glove tonight.  ski season is officially dead to me now.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Or the fact that Nor'easter has been fully groomed might break it for me. :evil:
> 
> I just called the Welcome Center to see if they had a status on the lights. Stacy didn't know yet, but indicated they fully groomed Nor'easter. Ack! :-x
> 
> ...



Damn, that sucks!


----------



## MrMagic (Feb 15, 2008)

im going over to take a few runs after work anyways ill post  TR when i get back


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm actually thinking about heading to (gasp) Mohawk tonight. At least that will be something different. What else am I gonna do? Sit home and drink? Yeah, I guess that's a viable option too...


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2008)

The latest from Chris:



> The good news is the lights are fixed. The awful news is the bumps were destroyed in the process.
> 
> *Late next week we will seed Temptor. In early March we will let some of Gunbarrel right bump up as well.*



Some good news with the bad. Bring on the Gunny bumps!


----------



## severine (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> The latest from Chris:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But that's the side of Gunny I like.   (unless he means looker's right/skier's left... he can let that side bump up all he wants, LOL!)


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2008)

severine said:


> But that's the side of Gunny I like.   (unless he means looker's right/skier's left... he can let that side bump up all he wants, LOL!)



Hey! You're getting Nor'easter back, remember? He usually refers to things as *skier's* left/right. Better sun on that side, but I wouldn't mind the pitch on skier's left. I assume they will be running NASTAR in March though so they'll need skier's left.


----------



## severine (Feb 15, 2008)

True, true.  I liked Nor'Easter before they seeded it.  And I won't mind seeing Temptor go.  Damn ugly runs every time I go down it...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> The latest from Chris:
> 
> 
> 
> Some good news with the bad. Bring on the Gunny bumps!



Sweet, I'm surprised after conversations with him about Gunny bumps earlier in the season..


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sweet, I'm surprised after conversations with him about Gunny bumps earlier in the season..



Maybe they got more positive feedback about the bumps this year, who knows. I will say that I've seen more people that can actually ski bumps there this season than in previous ones.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> The latest from Chris:
> *Late next week we will seed Temptor*


 
I'm assuming late means after the usual Wed night session would have happened!:sad:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I'm assuming late means after the usual Wed night session would have happened!:sad:



I would assume so, yes.


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2008)

Still planning on Sundown tonight. Anyone else? We can work on carving technique... :roll:


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm assuming late means after the usual Wed night session would have happened!:sad:
> I would assume so, yes.


 
Crap, I can't catch a break! I'm running out of February!


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 15, 2008)

Dragging Tim to the apple store tonight to stare at macbooks until he decides he wants to buy one.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Dragging Tim to the apple store tonight to stare at macbooks until he decides he wants to buy one.



Macs???  Eeeeeww...


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Macs???  Eeeeeww...



my macbook brings all the boys to the yard, and they're like 'it's better than yours'
darn right
It's better than yours
I could teach you, but I'd have to charge.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2008)

We did the Mac thing here for a few years, I wasn't impressed...

Then, when I tried to convert it to Linux, the HDD or Motherboard went... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2008)

Okay, enough with the geek talk. Who's coming out tonight? Can't you tell I'm desperately trying to find a reason to go..?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Okay, enough with the geek talk. Who's coming out tonight? Can't you tell I'm desperately trying to find a reason to go..?



Go skiing it's already 5:30PM..you need to bring your ski clothes with you to work..


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Okay, enough with the geek talk. Who's coming out tonight? Can't you tell I'm desperately trying to find a reason to go..?



Dude, just go skiing already.  It's not going to kill you to ski for a few hours by yourself... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Dude, just go skiing already.  It's not going to kill you to ski for a few hours by yourself... :roll:



I'm actually leaning towards the better option and I'm just about ready to start drinking... :lol: Might do Sunday night.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm actually leaning towards the better option and I'm just about ready to start drinking... :lol: Might do Sunday night.



Woohoo, drunken Greg posts.  This should get interesting... :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm on beer number 3 so far..Jeezum


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Woohoo, drunken Greg posts.  This should get interesting... :lol:



Decided to sit tight. Gonna rip up Mohawk with Abby on Sunday afternoon. Let the boozin' begin! :beer:


----------



## severine (Feb 15, 2008)

I should have just worked or joined y'all in drinking.  Got out early and 2nd run out, I hit a bump too fast trying to avoid the skiercross course on the top of Nor'Easter.  I don't know what happened exactly but my skis were ripped off me, I effed up my left knee, landed on my belly, and somebody stopped instantly to ask if I needed Ski Patrol.    Must have looked pretty bad.  Felt bad, too.  I didn't want a ride down on the sled, though, so I sucked it up.  And it sucked.  Ex almost did me in... I tried 2 runs down Lil Joe to see if it was bruise or something else... let's just say, there's no bruising.  I'm not happy. 

I think I'll go finish that bottle of wine now.... Icing the knee.  Right ankle feels funky, too.  Knew I shouldn't have waxed my skis.


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2008)

Oof. :blink: Take it easy Carrie. You won't be missing much this coming week it seems so just rest up.


----------



## severine (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks, Greg.  Looks like the left outer side of my knee is a bit pissed off at me right now.  No bruising at all from the fall, which is strange.  I think it will be alright though.  I picked up a knee brace from Target and Brian insisted upon working my shift tonight at Sundown.  I apparently also knocked my right ankle, top of the foot, left elbow, and left palm... but those are just a little sore.

In any case, I'm resting as much as an 8.5 month old and 2.5 year old will allow me to.


----------



## Paul (Feb 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Decided to sit tight. Gonna rip up Mohawk with Abby on Sunday afternoon. Let the boozin' begin! :beer:



Might be headin' that way with Alex. Shoot me a PM before you leave...


----------



## Paul (Feb 17, 2008)

severine said:


> Thanks, Greg.  Looks like the left outer side of my knee is a bit pissed off at me right now.  No bruising at all from the fall, which is strange.  I think it will be alright though.  I picked up a knee brace from Target and Brian insisted upon working my shift tonight at Sundown.  I apparently also knocked my right ankle, top of the foot, left elbow, and left palm... but those are just a little sore.
> 
> In any case, I'm resting as much as an 8.5 month old and 2.5 year old will allow me to.



What type of brace?

Remember,
*R*est
*I*ce
*C*ompression
*E*levation


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2008)

Paul said:


> Might be headin' that way with Alex. Shoot me a PM before you leave...



Gotta throw a second coat of paint on the foyer/hallway. That took me about 7 hours yesterday, but coat #2 should go quicker. If I get done and cleaned up before 2 pm, we'll head over.


----------



## Paul (Feb 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Gotta throw a second coat of paint on the foyer/hallway. That took me about 7 hours yesterday, but coat #2 should go quicker. If I get done and cleaned up before 2 pm, we'll head over.



Cool... Actually, we're in wait-and-see mode right now. Alex has a little bit of a cough. We're pretty sure its nothing, but don't want to jeopardize next weekend.


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2008)

Paul said:


> What type of brace?
> 
> Remember,
> *R*est
> ...


For some reason, it's not on the internet. :?  It's a Nexcare Adjustable moderate support knee brace.  Neoprene, cut out for the knee cap, 3 straps for adjustability to stabilize and compress.  Seems to be helping.  I've been trying to keep my leg up as much as possible (today more so than yesterday since Brian is home) and I ice it before bed.  I'm definitely calling the orthopedist tomorrow.  

From what I was reading, it could be an MCL injury.  But likely not serious.  Then again, it's not like this is my area of expertise. 

Thanks for the tips!  I'm hoping it really isn't, but you're right that I should get it checked out.  Just to be safe.  As much as it sucks.

Wish we could get Mags out on the hill today but even if Brian does take her, I don't think I'm up to walking around the base with the boy on my back today.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 17, 2008)

Just got back from skiing the morning shift and conditions were really good. There were some icy spots on Gunbarrel, but if you skied along the edge on skiers right it was really good.

The crowds were starting to show up so I bailed.

Holla!:lol:


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2008)

Paul said:


> Cool... Actually, we're in wait-and-see mode right now. Alex has a little bit of a cough. We're pretty sure its nothing, but don't want to jeopardize next weekend.



Didn't make it out. Still wrapping things up around here...


----------



## Paul (Feb 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Didn't make it out. Still wrapping things up around here...



Same here, kid just wanted to hang around the house for a change, which is good, as I was able to play catch-up.


----------

